# 6 hp brigg running waaaay too fast



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a murray that was under water with a 6 hp that I got runnung. The problem is that it is going too fast and can't be put back to a normal speed. I had my neighbor who can fix mowers cleaned the carb and check everything and said that it was designed to run like that. My snapper with a 6.5 briggs runs normally and was under water also. What makes these motors do that? I'm curious about the rod that goes into the engine from the governor spring. Does that have something to do with it? I also had a snapper with a briggs xm(Old news aleady posted about it) and it did the same thing but only smoked shaked and reved up and down. This murray runs fine and looks good except it's running waaaay too fast and will waste gas and burn up too quick. What can I do to fix this? The spring if turned a certain way will slow the engine down but cuts it off.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Its not normal. That rod into the engine is the governor, it could need adjusting (not sure, didn't say brand of engine) spring is broken, off or worn out... that or the governor itself fell off in the engine. Also, go over your linkage, make sure nones popped off, bent or stuck.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry about that. It's a briggs quantum. And very new from the looks of it. When I hold down the rod it slows but needs something to hold it from reving up again.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like the gov. needs adjusting. Cuz if you hold it, and it slows down, it sounds like a spring, or the rod comming out of the engine isn't "communicating" with the rest of the throttle system.

See the post *TEC governor Operation checks Screamer* and in their it says how to do a "static" adjustment. I think that should fix it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Make sure that spring is actually there..... and doesn't have anything hanging it up.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to chime in here(its been a long time)
scott, you remember that little tab that we talked about before? bend it in more, and that will take tension off of the spring, making it run slower


----------

